# Setup Datei für HP Office Jet 3831 nur entpacken.



## oliver.tonn (21 Juni 2020)

Hallo,
ich arbeite gerade an einer Antiquietät.
An einen XP Rechner soll ein HP Office Jet 3831 angeschlossen werden per USB.
Ja, ich weiß, der Support für XP ist seit kurzem ausgelaufen, aber der Rechner geht nicht ins Internet und der Besitzer ist ziemlich alt und wird sich nicht mit Windows 10 anfreunden.
Doch zum Thema, der Rechner hat mir einige Steine in den Weg gelegt. Der Installer brach mit Fehlermeldung ab, woraufhin ich bemerkte, dass der Rechner wohl noch nie Updates erhalten hat habe ich Offline gefühlte 1000 Updates installieren lassen. Danach gingen die USB-Anschlüsse nur noch wenn im BIOS USB 2.0 deaktiviert wurde (Hat hier einer Idee? Chipsatz ist SIS7001). Nachdem ich alle diese Hürden genommen hatte dachte ich, ich bin am Ziel, doch weit gefehlt.
Jetzt startet der Installer zwar und entpackt die Dateien (Wohin auch immer), aber dann kommt je nach User, eine Fehlermeldung (Sorry, hab Sie leider nicht aufgeschrieben), dass irgendeine Komponente von Epson Scan (Häh, ich will nen HP installieren) nicht gefunden wird und anschließend wird  das Menü von Epson Scan angezeigt oder es wird angezeigt, dass Epson Scan installiert wird. Ich vermute mal der HP entpackt die Dateien in den selben Ordner wie Epson und das die Scriptdatei den selben Namen hat und nicht überschrieben wird. Kennt einer eine Möglichkeit dem Installer zu sagen er soll woanders entpacken oder das er nur in einen bestimmten Ordner entpacken soll? Tante Google hat mich leider nicht weiter gebracht. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (21 Juni 2020)

Hallo Oliver,

Ist schon was her. Aber Versuch mal den Universal Extractor. (https://praxistipps.chip.de/exe-datei-oeffnen-so-entpacken-sie-sie_91774)
Vielleicht hilft das weiter. Oder einfach mal WinRar, 7Zip oder so offenen und aus dem Program raus mal sehen was er macht wenn du die Setup Datei aufrufst. 
Zur Not den Drucker einfach über einen PCL6 Treiber installieren und versuchen ob man den Scanner (falls nötig) über Windows Boardmittel oder sowas zum laufen bekommt. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## oliver.tonn (23 Juni 2020)

Hallo MirakulixX,


Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> Ist schon was her. Aber Versuch mal den Universal Extractor. (https://praxistipps.chip.de/exe-datei-oeffnen-so-entpacken-sie-sie_91774)


danke, dass hat aber leider nicht geholfen. Es gab dann aber doch eine ganz einfache Lösung für das Problem auf die ich durch Zufall gestoßen bin. HP hat den Installer so pfiffig programmiert, dass dieser, obwohl man die 32 Bit Version für XP heruntergeladen hatte, wohl auch die Treiber für alle anderen Betriebssysteme enthält und der Installer korrekt ausgeführt wird. Ich habe nun den Installer auf meinem Windows 10 Rechner gestartet und über den Task-Manager dann ermittelt wohin die Dateien entpackt wurden. Diese dann auf einen Stick kopiert, auf den XP Rechner eingespielt und das Setup gestartet, fertig.


----------

